# Family Planning in USA



## November7 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,

My husband might be getting relocated to work in US from New Zealand (not sure whether it's going to be in Boston or New York yet). We would be going together, however it seems like we might be getting an addition to the family some time this year. 

Would someone please describe how the system works in this case in US? 

Do you normally get a midwife that takes care of you through the pregnancy and delivery, or do you go to the hospital to see a different person each time? 

I also believe it would be a costly experience. Does anyone have an estimate, how much it costs to have a baby in US, i.e. medical costs? :confused2:

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is no single "health care system" in the US. At the moment (and probably for the foreseeable future) you have to deal with doctors and hospitals that are all free market operators. The major factor in all this is the health insurance on offer from your husband's company.

Midwives are only licensed in a few states in the US. Normally, you find an OB/GYN and go with that doctor through the process. Depending on the insurance you have, you may be restricted to a list of doctors who work with the insurer, or you may have a wider choice of doctors with caps on what the insurance company will pay or reimburse.

Ask your husband's employer for a description of the company health insurance plan. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your medical coverage should be part of the expat contract. Hopefully the addition and his/her needs will be included. What you have in writing you can fall back on.
Normally you see an OB for your pre-natal consultations and he should also deliver unless there are complications or you choose to go the midwife route.


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

November7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband might be getting relocated to work in US from New Zealand (not sure whether it's going to be in Boston or New York yet). We would be going together, however it seems like we might be getting an addition to the family some time this year.
> 
> ...


November 7, 

Bev is correct... Don't pay attention to "Doom & Gloom" Zoom.. His rhetoric is the same on any subject you want to discuss.

Obama wants to change the health care system however, the polls show that most people are mostly satisfied with their health care systems. You should review your husband's policy and ask questions of the health ins co.. I'm sure they have qualified personnel who can answer your questions. Then you can make the correct decisions about you needs. I often will call the insurance company representative on questions that I have and they are willing to provide answers.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK gang, emotions in the US are running high due to the difficulties involved in trying to establish some form of "national" health care system there at the moment. Let's leave the political "commentary" to the pundits (of which the US has more than its share - and can keep them).

Basically, the OP needs to determine what health coverage her husband's company will provide. Normally, there should be some form of printed document regarding the health insurance plan that the employer should be able to provide, if not from the employer, then from the insurer (or whoever handles "claim processing" for the employer). 

The huge advantage of having employer-provided insurance is that there are certain standards of coverage required for an employer plan that you won't (i.e. can't) find when buying insurance privately. (Employer plans must meet certain standards in order to qualify for tax deductibility of the premiums paid by the employer.)

Our role here is to explain to newcomers to the US some of the "peculiarities" of the system - because it is nothing like any of the national health care systems elsewhere. Each plan in the US is different and you really do have to read the fine print and ask questions up front. In this case, be sure to ask for details on the plan's maternity coverage. Some plans require that you have been covered and paying premiums for some minimum period of time before they will cover pregnancy-related costs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Just wanted to let the people involved in yesterdays somewhat OT (in relationship to the original topic of this thread) discussions on the American Health Care System (or lack of) know that Bev has kindly moved that portion over to the "General Expat Discussions" under the title "Health Care, Health Care, and More Health Care". Please just scroll down slightly here to Forum Jump and then set it to "General Expat Discussions" and click on "GO" (I might just be the last person on here to figure out how this works, sorry). Many thanks to Bev for not deleting our discussion (I think she did the right thing since the discussion was shifting more and more away from the original topic) and see you over there. Zoom 

PS. So far it looks like FatBrit and Zoom are in the lead

Added: Link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...5-health-care-healthcare-more-healthcare.html


----------

